# Offset J-Hooks



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone know where I might could find some offset J-hooks like the type commercial sword fishermen used before they were banned? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

flee market, its where i USED to get my shark hooks, they sell them by the box , well they used too, idk about now. your talking about the big ones right??


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah the bigger ones in the 8/0-11/0 range. I want them for swordfish.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris,
Ive switched over to using circles for swords. Less foul hooked or gut hooked fish incase you want to release some. Otherwise, I used to use Jobu J hooks for swords. If you want offsets, check out Lingren-Pitman's hook selections. They aren't super offset, but a very strong hardy j-hook.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea, they used to be at the flee markets for cheap but idk if they still got them


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chris, you should have asked me yesterday when you were in here. I have plenty and will give you ALL of them as I will never use them for swords again! I have 9/0-11/0, they are the Mustad 7699.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Betty B, any reason why your not ever using them again?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Hood, Tom has them over at the store. Lindgren-Pittman makes them and they are all black. I think the only size they have is 9/0 though; by the swordfish stuff.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Hood, Tom has them over at the store. Lindgren-Pittman makes them and they are all black. I think the only size they have is 9/0 though; by the swordfish stuff.


This.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> Betty B, any reason why your not ever using them again?


Poor hook to land ratio. I fished them for a couple years, using about 5 different makes, styles and sizes. I don't want my reports to say 0-2,1-4,0-3, etc . Once I have a failure with something repeatedly I have a hard time wanting to use it again. Ever since I switched to the hooks I use now, we have not lost a single sword we've hooked. I like that ratio a little better.


----------

